# nib tap ... but with corresponding die ??



## jjudge (Mar 4, 2012)

Buying triples from Classic Nib, Indy-Pen-Dance, etc means you need the tap. That is because you will be fitting the aleady-threaded nib, feed,  housing into something  ... a section, or into a barrel.

So, where are the dies?

I'm trying to follow my rule of "always buy a die with that tap"
(so I can make jigs, tools, chase threads, whatever)


----------



## Curly (Mar 4, 2012)

The triple start sets are for making the cap and barrel threads of the pen. Not absolutely necessary but a nicety.  You can use a single point to keep the costs down.

The threads for the sections into the barrel and the finial to the cap (to hold the clip) are made with single start threads. You will want a tap and die for those.

To hold the feed into the sections you need only the tap that matches the special thread on the feed as they are proprietary to each maker. You don't need a die because the feed come with the thread on them.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 4, 2012)

But what if you do??? I think that is what he wants to know. I want one.Why?? because I do.

Lin.


----------



## jjudge (Mar 4, 2012)

To repeat ... I'm looking for dies to match any nib tap.

Indy-pen-dance.com, ClassicNib.com, SilverPenParts.com, etc sell the odd sized taps (M6.4.x5, x.6 ... M7.4x.5, M8.4x1)

I am assuming no one else really cares to have the paired die. So, I may have to just skip it ... or special order from any of the tap places for silly $$.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 4, 2012)

As stated most people dont need a die because the feed assemblies are already threaded and you only need to tap a hole to fit them in. I have not ordered coresponding dies for the Miester Nib taps because of the costs involved. IN order to make them affordable at $60.00 a die. I have to order a minimum of 12. Besides the fees for the dies they also now charge a $50 set up fee and 10% for exact quantities. This raises the cost of the first order by $10 each die. Single dies for these odd sizes will run you close to $180 to $200. I have already ordered the 8.4x1 Die and they should be in mid March. This die will also work for the 8.5 x 1

I will be happy to order dies to match the feed taps if there is enough commitment. but Miester nib and Bock are different and each have 2 different sizes. I will start a marking thread with a poll to see how many people will commit to purchasing those dies.


POll is posted


----------



## Rich L (Mar 4, 2012)

lorbay said:


> But what if you do??? I think that is what he wants to know. I want one.*Why?? because I do*.
> 
> Lin.





jjudge said:


> To repeat ... I'm looking for dies to match any nib tap.
> 
> Indy-pen-dance.com, ClassicNib.com, SilverPenParts.com, etc sell the odd sized taps (M6.4.x5, x.6 ... M7.4x.5, M8.4x1)
> 
> I am assuming no one else really cares to have the paired die. So, I may have to just skip it ... or special order from any of the tap places for silly $$.



That nails it!

I gotta chuckle out of this because I feel exactly the same way. It's the "what if" and sometimes the feeling that your collection is just incomplete. To me, just because someone says I'll never need it is mostly irrelevant and really turns into a challenge to find the necessity. I have not used every single drill bit size in my collection and I have not used every single die in my collection -- but I will, someday!!  

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Curly (Mar 4, 2012)

The other, thus far undiscussed option, is to get a small metal lathe and develop the skill to cut the threads on it. Then you can forgo all taps and dies and apply their cost to the lathe and tooling instead.


----------



## jjudge (Mar 4, 2012)

I will put that on the "one more excuse to buy a metal lathe" ;-)

@Michael -- I'll search for the poll.  As I thought, the special order for 1/few is something I can't do. But, should a group of folks join in ... maybe. 

Maybe I should stop buying triples ... and simple make my own sections with feed + nib. *THEN* I could pick my own threading!


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 4, 2012)

jjudge said:


> I will put that on the "one more excuse to buy a metal lathe" ;-)
> 
> @Michael -- I'll search for the poll. As I thought, the special order for 1/few is something I can't do. But, should a group of folks join in ... maybe.
> 
> Maybe I should stop buying triples ... and simple *make my own sections with feed + nib*. *THEN* I could pick my own threading!


 
Yeah, let us know how that works out for you!  Please post a photo of your home made feed and housing, with a close up of the nipple that pierces the rubber ink cartridge. :wink:

Actually, I'm lost!  I've probably made a few hundred pens now from scratch and have yet to come up with a need for a matching die for the taps that cut the threads so a feed housing can be threaded into a section. 

If you just absolutely have to have one, just contact a tooling shop specializing in taps and dies and spend a couple hundred dollars for the die!


----------



## mredburn (Mar 4, 2012)

The poll is under the marketing section of the classified forum if it doesnt show up on your home page.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 4, 2012)

Mike, it's good of you to set up the poll for this. But, I won't be taking part in this one. Don't need to. But, I'll continue buying from Indy-Pen-Dance, ClassicNibs & SilverPenParts, as I need to.


----------

